

Simple Living Manifesto: 72 Ideas to Simplify Your Life - hhm
http://zenhabits.net/2007/09/simple-living-manifesto-72-ideas-to-simplify-your-life/

======
lancashire
Idea 1: Keep the number of ideas in which you simplify your life manageable.

~~~
ivankirigin
Thinking about how to achieve simplicity is actually quite complex. It doesn't
happen easily.

I liked John Maeda's book, Laws of Simplicity
<http://weblogs.media.mit.edu/SIMPLICITY/>

------
dmix
72 Ideas? This is the internet. I don't read anything with a number like that
preceding a list.

